

How Control Flow Guard Caused Windows 8.1 Address Space and Behavior Changes - DiabloD3
http://www.alex-ionescu.com/?p=246

======
yuhong
I think MS does mention CMPXCHG16B as part of the system requirements for
Win8.1. This affected the older DDR1 K8 CPUs (before mid-2006) the most. I
wonder if adding 16-byte atomic operation support required HyperTransport
protocol changes.

~~~
aionescu
Actually, AMD basically forgot to implement the instruction. It was in the
manuals.

~~~
kjs3
Citation?

